# Volkswagen Eos reliability - better stats



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

I wanted more up-to-date car reliability information that included actual repair rates. So in late 2005 I started getting people together to make this possible. TrueDelta now updates actual repair frequencies, not just dots, four times a year, to track cars closely as they age.
We've had excellent participation by VW owners, with over 2,000 signed up. But these don't yet include enough Eos owners. So I'm grateful that VMG has provided permission to post this thread.
Participants simply report repairs the month after they occur on a one-page survey. When there are no repairs, they simply report an approximate odometer reading four times a year, at the end of each quarter.
To encourage participation, participants receive full access to all results, not just those for the Eos, for free. I'll share results in this thread after each update.
For the details, and to sign up to help out:
Car reliability research


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a member, but we need more to get a bigger picture...Please sign up !


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I signed up. Not sure how useful the info will be since our Eos a relatively low mileage car.
Kevin


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Convertibles are often low mileage cars, so this is fine. We do post the average odometer reading with the results.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (mkaresh)*

Now 18 signed up for the 2007 and 10 for the 2008. Minimum for inclusion in the survey is 25. 
Not yet signed up? Details here:
Car reliability research


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (mkaresh)*

Added myself in for the 2007.


----------



## Wurz68 (Jun 8, 2008)

Added myself as well, 2006/7 model owned from new and just hit 60k miles. Only repairs during this time? Chicago Alloys replaced, both wing mirror housing thro' corrosion and the boot catch. (The little micro-switch had gone)All under warranty. Have now got extended warranty for its 4th year.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Wurz68)*

Thanks, I appreciate it.
Now just two cars short to start the 2007 Eos in the survey. 
The 2008 is about halfway.
Not yet signed up? Details here:
Car reliability research


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

The 2007 is now in the survey, while the 2008 remains about halfway.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

Added my MY09 with a little over 22k miles. Picked it up in June 2009. Put 2k miles on it the first week (purchased it in DC and drove it back).

So far no issues other than maintenance (including me going through and lubbing rubber around upper body per manual).


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking forward to some initial results for the 2007 in November, though we'll probably need more participants for full results.

To help get your year fully included:

Car reliability research


----------

